# Hisser ID?



## JohnxII (Mar 27, 2006)

Got this from a herp shop. This has got to be the longest roach I've ever seen... at 3" 3/4'! I'm sure when I feed him a little could reach 4"...

The shop keeper doesn't know the ID, and told me this batch of stock were of European origin. I've compared it with my "giant trait" normal hissers (_G. portentosa_) and the horn structure is definitely different. He has a mostly deep maroon color (apart from plate#1), and plate #2 and #3 have yellow/orange highlights on the edges. Where the normal hissers have those black dots along the abdominal plates, the uniform maroon coloration remain.

Could it be _Princisia vanwaerbecki_?


----------



## OldHag (Mar 27, 2006)

I have some like that as well. Just the Giant Phase of the normals. They get those huge horns like that.
A few of my females are pushing 4" but so far none have made it.. ALMOST, but not quite.  Gotta feed them more vitamins I guess


----------



## Ecilious (Mar 28, 2006)

Aye he's a beut' alright!


----------



## james (Mar 29, 2006)

*not so sure!!*

My giant males actually have large horns, but they wrap around like a "U" shape. This looks much more like G. oblingata that have long horns..
James 
www.blaberus.com


----------



## Randolph XX() (Mar 29, 2006)

i stilll think it's kinda hard to say,because there were too many cases of hybridization in keeping roaches in captivity
but it doez look like G.oblingata
check this page out
http://www.lucihormetica.de/arten.html


----------



## jezzy607 (Mar 29, 2006)

It sure would be nice to see those (G. oblingata) filter into the US hobby!


----------



## DoubleD's (Mar 29, 2006)

*G. Oblongata*

The picture on Luchihormedica of the oblongata is a bad pic, you cant really see how big they are, they are massive in size.
Heres a pic of some i have. The lighting is a bit off but ill take and post another one later.

Sincerely
Dexter D
www.doubleds.org


----------



## OldHag (Mar 30, 2006)

This is one of the males I have with the big horns.


----------



## JohnxII (Apr 3, 2006)

Found a couple pictures:
http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/83/1230883/1024_6462376337373730.jpg
http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/83/1230883/1024_3036313165663537.jpg

Source: Site of Alex from Neubrandenburg <LINK>
Scroll down and look for "Gromphadorhina oblongonata".

I've already e-mailed Alex a few days ago but no reply so far...


----------

